

Ask HN: Would a oDesk/99designs co-op work? - biznerd

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Cooperative<p>Sorta like Vanguard funds, if you&#x27;re familiar with them.<p>Fees on these freelancer platforms are very high. In some cases, 99designs takes a 40% commission, for very little work.<p>I remember awhile back there was Scriptlance, which only cost $5 to post a job.<p>Now you might say this would only benefit freelancers. But if you think about it, the job providers would benefit too. If oDesk&#x27;s commission on a contract is $500, that&#x27;s $500 that could have gone to increase the payout. You&#x27;d be able to attract a better candidate or have the freelancer spend more time.<p>This wouldn&#x27;t be for the money of course. And taking on the entrenched competition (with their network effects) would be hard.
======
xpto123
I think this would work but it would probably have to be country specific due
to legal reasons.

I often wonder why this solution has not been adopted in many countries. I
heard that in France this exists for example. There are probably legal
barriers for this, otherwise it would have been in place a long time ago.

------
fraXis
Are you planning on starting something like this? Contact me and let's talk.

~~~
macarthy12
contact me too

~~~
biznerd
Contacted you both

~~~
aunimh
I'd like to hear more about this as well and see if I can be helpful

~~~
biznerd
aunimh you have no contact information in your profile

